# Billing 11750 When mulitple nails are removed



## rogers (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a patient who had all five toe nails on the right foot including the matrix removed, and the great toenail on the left foot. Can I bill this procedure with six units if I use the proper modifiers indicating which toes or should I bill each out seperately or can I only bill the 11750 once using all the necessary modifiers?  Thanks for the help


----------



## armen (Jul 29, 2011)

rogers said:


> I have a patient who had all five toe nails on the right foot including the matrix removed, and the great toenail on the left foot. Can I bill this procedure with six units if I use the proper modifiers indicating which toes or should I bill each out seperately or can I only bill the 11750 once using all the necessary modifiers?  Thanks for the help



This was posted long time ago.

cgallimore  
Networker   Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: High Point, NC
Posts: 80 


 Reply for CPT 11750 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I code for 3 podiatrists. You would use CPT 11750 only once per digit. CPT 11750 "may only be reported once per digit. A partial excision, even when the partial excision requires two incisions (medial & lateral aspects), of the nail does not count as two separate procedures." Excerpt from the Ingenix Coding Companion for Podiatry. This CPT also includes the destruction of the nail matrix for permanent removal. 

I hope this helps.

Cindy Gallimore, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2011)

You have to bill each one separate as you are allowed only one toe modifier per line item.


----------

